# Teal green Blankenheym & Nolet gin



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the rare color of the Blankenheym & Nolet gin with seal. The common one is this:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?687158-Blankenheym-amp-Nolet-pictorial-sealed-gin


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

Excellent color!


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanx Harry. it is the rare color. about 3 years ago I've seen it sold at eBay for $175 if I'am not mistaken.


Harry Pristis said:


> Excellent color!


----------

